# Is this too early?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Heck no!!! It's never too early!!! You are after my own heart, I love a plan and it's wonderful that you have one you're so excited about. Good classes with good instructors fill up so fast, I think you're very smart! I'm so excited for you!!!

BTW, where are the puppy pix posted???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I suspect her classes will be very popular, and will fill quickly! It's not too early at all!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree, it is never too early!! How very exciting for you to have a new puppy, and being able to start it under your favorite trainer. Looks like the stars really aligned on this one!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree, not too early. HOW FUN!!! I am excited for you!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I went out today and bought my 5 day old puppy a Christmas stocking, put some new toys, a nylabone puppy chew toy, and a new collar and leash in it. Next I will need to get him a new crate, puppy playpen, a new bed and some new bowls. I think I've gone over the edge.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think you've gone over the edge, I think it's wonderful! We need to go visit him in about a month


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't think you've gone over the edge, I think it's wonderful! We need to go visit him in about a month


would love to. I have another friend from the club who is getting a new golden puppy in about three weeks. She is really excited too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't think you've gone over the edge, I think it's wonderful! We need to go visit him in about a month


I agree wholeheartedly, you have not gone over the edge ..... Embrace life with both arms! That's what it's all about! I am thrilled for you and quite frankly, I wish I lived close enough to go visit with you all!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and I have a client getting a puppy from this litter!
It's kind of a cute story. They have one golden now from the same breeder. Their golden is probably about 10? So they've been talking about getting another one for some time now. Anyway, he has been refusing to get another golden, while she is begging him to get one.
So he is surprising her with a puppy from this litter. I believe it's her valentine's day present, which is when they will be ready to go home 




my4goldens said:


> would love to. I have another friend from the club who is getting a new golden puppy in about three weeks. She is really excited too.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Not too early! I did the same thing with both of my dogs...I don't think I'd even seen the litter yet with Casey!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Got an e-mail from my new instructor, she said send my form in and we will be all set to start puppy k in March. This little one is going to hit the ground running and we will be off on a wonderful adventure. I can't wait !!


----------

